# Natural-Herbal Energy Boosters without Neg. Side Ef.



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knew of anykind of natural or herbal energy boosters without anykinds of side effect. Negative Side effects.Please let me know!Vamplady


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you are looking for a BIG BOOST there is nothing I know of; but if you are just looking for more energy, drop me an e-mail. I have gone from falling asleep behind the wheel to an active and normal life with some very absorbant multi-vitamin/minerals. And if it is not enough for you, they come with a money-back guarantee.Markmsprague2002###yahoo


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hey there.I have tried to e-mail you and it won't go through.What can you tell me about flavonoids?Vamplady


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well that's what happens when you don't complete the e-mail address. (Duhh)msprague2002###yahoo.caFlavonoids, a class of nutrients found in fruits and vegetables (and trees!--the first benefits were found in pine extracts), do a great number of things within us. For the purposes of heart disease and my IBS & GERD, they increase circulation, strengthen the walls of the arteries and veins, stop cholesterol from oxidizing, better control platelette movement than aspirin (which is only effective for the 30% of the population which is relatively stress free), may clear out plaque blockages--I was talked into trying them after the father of a friend had his bypass surgeery cancelled!--and for some of us, stop the D, the pain, and the reflux and digestive pain. (I have for some time cited a study from the U Adelaide from about 3 years ago that found lowered blood circulation in that part of the brain that controls digestion for CFS/IBS co-sufferers. It is not too great a stretch to suggest something which improves such circulation might have a restorative effect.)Other uses may be in the prevention of cancer through their anti-oxident properties (the gene p52, which destroys impropeerly divided cells, is compromised by oxidized free radicals, generously provided by cigarette smoke and polluted air among a list of surces), reversal of some forms of macular degeneration, mediation of vascular dementia, help in maintaining circulation to the extremities for those with diabetes, and (from my own personal experience) reversal of male smoker's impotence.Your mom said to eat your fruits and vegetables and she was right. Unfortunately for some of us, the amount of nutrients we get from our diet is not sufficient to offset our health problems. You can blame addictions, agro-business or our own fast food culture for this, it really doesn't matter. If we are run down and are suffering from disfunctional digestive systems, adding nutrients as effectively as possible just makes sense. We are what we eat. Try that e-mail again if you would like to chat more about it.Mark


----------

